# 2nd gear loose, looking to buy GTO QUICK HELP



## zhero21 (Oct 20, 2013)

Im looking to buy my 1st GTO. 06 M6 80k miles, KN intake, Corsa exhaust. After an extended test drive I noticed the following:

While shifting from 1st - 2nd, 2nd gear feels very "loose". Its hard to explain. It doesnt feel like you "pop" into the gear. It feels like you pull down and you are still in neutral. Also, reverse is very hard to get into. Have to pump the clutch and try many times. Do I just need new fluid or is this something worse.

Lastly, squeeks from engine bay. Worse with bumps. Heard when driving straight, worse when turning right, and seems to disappear when turning left. I know I should be doing more seaching on these subjects but I work the next few days and many others are viewing this vehicle. 

Price $16,500. I think I can talk them to $14,000. Is this an ok deal?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Personally, I'd leave it where it is......JMO.


----------



## zhero21 (Oct 20, 2013)

leave it as "in leave it on the lot and find another?" Thats kind of what I am thinking as well. Just after driving my first GTO im kinda hooked.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I drove 7 of them before I bought mine in 2009.


----------



## zhero21 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Looking for an LS2, what is a good going price now-a-days. Again, thank you for your help.


----------

